# Using Smart Collection for LR Mobile



## Driffert

Just joined the Adobe CC and have installed Lightroom 2015.  Playing around with LR Mobile.  Trying to create a smart collection that will sync with mobile but can't get it to work.  Was able to create regular collection that will sync.  Will mobile sync not work with a smart collection.


----------



## clee01l

LR Mobile is designed to only work with Static Collections.  I had hoped the LRCC/6 would have managed to include Smart Collections. Pretty much everything that I do in my workflow is based upon Smart Collections or Smart Publish Collections.  LRM works with IPads, iPhones and Android, but not with another "real" Mobile computer like an MBA or MBP or Surface Pro3.  Until that happens LRM is pretty much a useless app for me.


----------



## Driffert

Thanks for the info, Cletus.


----------



## johnbeardy

It would be good to have, but it doesn't really interfere with my use of LrMobile. In one case I have a smart collection next to a dumb, synced collection - when I see the two numbers don't match I know I have to add/remove some items from the synced collection.


----------



## clee01l

johnbeardy said:


> It would be good to have, but it doesn't really interfere with my use of LrMobile. In one case I have a smart collection next to a dumb, synced collection - when I see the two numbers don't match I know I have to add/remove some items from the synced collection.


The "Smart" in Smart Collections is that LR does this work for you – automatically.  You still have to do manual intervention on your part to keep LRM in sync.


----------



## johnbeardy

And that's why I added "good to have" and only do it for one collection. But it doesn't make LrMobile much less useful.

I think it would be possible for a plugin to do that copying for multiple collections, but I've never thought it worthwhile.

John


----------



## erro

I think Rob Cole has a plugin for this purpose: keeping a static collection in sync with a smart collection.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Rob Cole seems to have disappeared, along with his website


----------



## rob211

Victoria Bampton said:


> Rob Cole seems to have disappeared, along with his website



Yeah, I noticed when I went to upgrade a plugin. I wouldn't feel comfortable using the plugins or sharing them till that gets sorted.


----------



## becksnyc

*Using existing smart publish collections with LR Mobile---not possible, right?*

My question is similar.  I have an extensive series of nested smart publish collections that I export to Dropbox, then sync via Dropsync to my Android tablet.  If I cannot add existing smart collections to LR Mobile, what other options do I have?  Re-creating the whole collection?
I like the idea of automating the sync between my phone, tablet & Lightroom, but at this point, to invest time to re-create...
I don't edit on my mobile devices, just show my pretty pics.  

Thanks,

becksnys


----------

